# Hello from Connie



## Connie Hair-Breedlove (Apr 24, 2016)

I am a new member. We just purchased our 7th boat - a 1972 Cal 25. Interested in connecting with other Cal owners - especially those with the old flat top / pop top models. We cannot figure out the pop top - plus it is quite broken. Would be interested to see pictures / vids of how it works so we can begin the repair process. Thanks a bunch for any / all help!!:sailing-pilgrims:


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Cal's are good boats you're lucky to have one! Let me know if I can help....Dale


----------



## Connie Hair-Breedlove (Apr 24, 2016)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Welcome aboard! Cal's are good boats you're lucky to have one! Let me know if I can help....Dale


Thanks Dale. We used to own a Cal 28 as well - the 25 seems to have a lot of the same characteristics. The pop top is our big issue. We do not know how it works and it is broken in so many places, we can't even figure it out. Wish we could find good photos / video of the set up to see the original hardware and bow placement and how to raise/lower it without breaking it to pieces.

Connie


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

Welcome, Connie.

Have you tried a Google search(es) on the topic? Unless there is an owners association Google is usually a sure bet to find stuff, although you may have to wade through a lot of hits.

We had a pop top on our Catalina 25, two struts per side and it lifted up and was supported by a fitting that slid in the track on the back of the mast. Seems to be what most pop tops have.

Good luck.


----------



## Connie Hair-Breedlove (Apr 24, 2016)

Stu Jackson said:


> Welcome, Connie.
> 
> Have you tried a Google search(es) on the topic? Unless there is an owners association Google is usually a sure bet to find stuff, although you may have to wade through a lot of hits.
> 
> ...


Yes, sure have. There are very few photos of the pop top up close. I've watched videos of Cal 25's for sale as well "just in case". Our friend had a Cat 25 - he said it is substantially different from the Cal 25 pop top. Unfortunately the Cal 25 Owners Assn forum does not appear to be active. I even sent a note to their webmaster asking for information. No joy. :-(


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Connie,

Cal 2-25 owner here, so unfortunately I won't be much help on your pop-top issue. At 5'11" the non-popping companionway hatch, (even while closed) is the one interior place I can stand fully erect on my boat. I guess that was one of the design changes they made between the two.


----------



## garyguss (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's Sailing Texas Cal 25 Gallery might be a picture in here somewhere...

Cal 25 Sailboat Photo Gallery

Here's another ...

http://photos1.blogger.com/img/208/1966/1024/IMG_9151.jpg


----------

